# Crazy Tn. Bust



## Biffdoggie (May 4, 2006)

This is unreal.

http://www.ehowa.com/features/tennessepotbust.shtml


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 4, 2006)

thats the craziest thing ive ever seen all


----------



## SmokeStar21 (May 4, 2006)

someone already posted this story


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

Moved to the news section.


----------



## Ogof (May 4, 2006)

I posted that on March 10, 2006.

It is pretty amazing though. Glad you posted it again.
I forgot about it. 

Cheers


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 4, 2006)

Sorry, I had never seen it, coming from TN. I was amazed. That is some enginering for sure. The amount of watts they were using had to be unreal.


----------



## hitide (Jun 17, 2008)

thats some stright gangster stuff


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 17, 2008)

funny, they had all that money and all that time invested yet couldnt grow worth a crap....

what a waste!


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2008)

Post date 





> 05-04-2006, 06:00 AM


..them boys is dang near out on probation by now..


----------



## LowRider (Jun 17, 2008)

i have heard this happened in another country.  but Tennessee is the mostly used.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 17, 2008)

How do they explaion that electricity bill???? Did they have generatours, solar power???


----------

